# Slam/pro helmet psa



## koi (May 16, 2013)

shitty way to end a day, but good that he will be okay in the long run.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Just a story reminding you to put a lid on your head, or you might be getting coloring books for christmas.


Glad your buddy is ok. Had to laugh at this statement though.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

lucky end! i took a couple bad bails at kimberly when I learned to board (first 2-3 days i ever boarded were there) the snow can be pretty solid on the night route!


----------

